# Bindings for an intermediate, all mountain boarder



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'll apologize in advance for posting a thread that you guys probably see all the time. I've been doing a ton of reading and I still can't decide on which bindings to get. Just bought my first board, but I consider myself an intermediate rider.

I've got a 2011 K2 Beliver 157 with size 10.5 2010 Rome Bodega boots. 
I'm looking for bindings that will be good for riding all mountain, but will also be good in letting me progress in the park. I'm a very indecisive person, so I keep switching back and forth between a bunch of different bindings that I've been looking at.

I've been looking at: Rome Targas, Union Forces, Ride Deltas, K2 Formulas, and Burton Cartels.
I've been looking at 2010's in all of these just because I'm not that concerned with having the latest product, and the sales are nice. I'd buy a 2011 but I'd like not to go over $180 ish.

I've read many threads regarding these bindings and still can't decide, so I thought I'd post my own thread where I can ask personal questions and get straight answers.

Thanks for reading this and I appreciate any suggestions/input.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I purchased the Targas a few months back and have heard good things about the Unions. I would check out the Flux Super Titans and Feedbacks as well since they get some love here.  Good luck!


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mirage said:


> I purchased the Targas a few months back and have heard good things about the Unions. I would check out the Flux Super Titans and Feedbacks as well since they get some love here.  Good luck!


I have heard good things about both also. I saw a few reviews with the Targas where the highbacks broke after a few days on the mountain. Given, it was only a few bad reviews out of a ton of great reviews, it still worries me.
Also, with the Targas, I feel like they are so customizable that I won't know where to start, since I don't ahve any experience with personally owned bindings.

And I'll take a look at the Flux bindings, I haven't researched those yet! Thanks


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

NP! Yea, I read that too about the Targas. I figured that they didn't put their highbacks down while on the chair lift. As far as customizability (real word?) they are pretty straight forward. There are different inserts for different stiffnesses, the toe portion pulls out or goes in and you can rotate highbacks. I have never owned customizable set of bindings either but once you get them they are not too bad. There is also a thread on here about how to get started. Here is the link http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/9509-setting-up-rome-targas.html


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

cant go wrong with the unions forces...just order this years in blue from the house.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I rode the Delta's all last season, and really liked them. I did powder, steeps, and a little park with them and they performed flawlessly. No issue with the straps or quick release. Plus I got them on sale for around 90 shipped. The only minor issue I had with them is the heel cup was a bit narrow for my boots. No big deal, I just shaved the outer heel of my boots down a bit with a rasp.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You can't go wrong with any of the bindings you listed. Just pick one and go with it as everyone will have a favourite, so you'll never get the answer you're looking for.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

DC5R said:


> You can't go wrong with any of the bindings you listed. Just pick one and go with it as everyone will have a favourite, so you'll never get the answer you're looking for.


Yeah, I realized that I'd never be able to make up my mind if I kept reading reviews and these threads, so I just decided to juat choose one of the ones I was looking at and I'll see what happens.

I went with the white 2010 Flux Feebacks. Can't wait for them to get here. Thanks for the help guys


----------

